# pwood has landed



## pwood (Nov 4, 2009)

i wanted to re-introduce myself and say a big thanks to jeff and all others who made this site happen :mrgreen: it was strange being stranded in cyber space for two weeks not knowing where everyone bailed to! thanks to icc for posting the archives i was able to find the portal or black hole that lead me here.icc thru a huge boneheaded blunder destroyed the worlds most premium site and forum for code specialist to discuss ,inform,collaberate, and schmooze in all issues building. this site will and already has taken that title away from icc due to the professionals that migrated here to continue to support the cause. i look forward to participating in the forum and will try to be kindler and gentler :mrgreen:  thanks again!

                                                                    pwood


----------



## north star (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

*pwood,*

*Welcome to our / your new home!  * 

*Again,  "MEGA" kudos to Jeff !!*


----------



## JBI (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

pwood - Welcome 'home'.  :mrgreen:

One request though... stay the way you have always been. No 'kinder and gentler' needed.


----------



## beach (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Welcome home!!!


----------



## pwood (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

thanks beach and thanks john for the cyber slap in the face you moron :mrgreen: i needed that! :mrgreen:   i must have been suffering from cyber space lag.that being kindler/gentler stuff woulnd't work for me. it's good to be back and accepted for what i am! :mrgreen:


----------



## jpranch (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

pwood, Glad you found us!!! This site is far superior to the icc site. Enjoy! jpranch


----------



## Alias (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Welcome aboard!  The demise of the old board happened so fast I couldn't believe it.  Sorry I didn't have your e-mail addy or I would have e-mailed you with the info.  Glad to have another State of Jefferson citizen on the board.   

Sue


----------



## RJJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

pwood! Please contact anyone who you know that was lost! We have started a list of contact info so no one is lost the next time. Send it to JP! Just in case I push the wrong button and turn out the lights! :lol:

Welcome I almost forgot my manners!

PS: Paul Clark is still missing!


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Welcome pwood!

Some others are also missing:

 1.   maniac  .....  from Mexifornia

 2.   momcat2000 .....  from Indianapolis

 3.   thelunatick  ..... from Minneapolis

 4.   CSL  &  jboren  .....  from somewhere in Tejas

 6.   STB  .....  from Pennsylvania

 7.   moscow  .....  from somewhere in Idaho

 8.   inspector/firefighter  .....  from Kendalville, IN

 9.   WILL DESIGN/BUILD FOR FOOD  ......  also, from somewhere in Mexifornia

10.  willsdad  ......  from Oxford, MS

11.  scurtindale  ......  from somewhere in MS

12.  plumbfast  .....  from Los Angeles

13.  inspectorgift  ......  has Terre made it here yet?

If you all know of others, please get the word out!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

STB, scurtindale and inspectorgift are here,

Terre started as the Building Official in a new city on 10-26 so as soon as he gets settled I am sure he will be back.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Someone need to go back to the old BB and make a list!

Lets go ......from the gulf coast also.

If they are a card caring member, sometime they will figure out how to get on the new and improved ICC site and see one of the post to link here.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

*Pwood: Yes, good to see you found the place*


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

RJJ -

I'm going to give Paul Clarke a call in a little while, I have his office number.

It's 9:30 here, but still early in S.D..


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Just called the number I had for Paul Clarke... The man who answered said Paul doesn't work for the company anymore... Any ideas?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

John try yahoo people search you may get a mailing address or home phone # if listed or go to the old BB if they are certified by ICC some list their home phone and address


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Has anyone heard from ' hub '  .....  in D.C.,   or ' Stormywy ' ..... in maybe Wyoming,   or ' FredK '  .....  in Arizona ?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

No! But I believe peach knows Hub.  Also, reelone in NJ. I had his info but have lost it with the lights out on the old BB.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Hub works for peach.......JP should know stormy, he's from around the Gillette area. Although we hadn't heard much from him lately on the "other" forum. I shot an email to harleyboy. Passed this on to a couple of my inspectors that lurked in the other one.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Fatboy, Great meeting you in Baltimore! Everybody, keep trying to contact all the people from the old BB. To those that are new here welcome!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Back at ya JP, it was great putting faces and live personalities to "names". Judging from your posts, the rest of the week was usual business?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: pwood has landed

Fatboy: you are correct. Stormywy is from the same town a JP. I believe he teaches electric course at either a trade school or a college in the same town.


----------

